# Daniel Geale vs Darren Barker - Aug 17th New York



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

This one is probably the biggest thing on the Aussie callender at the moment. 

Who is going to win and why??


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Geale by a close but clear decision, 7-5 type card. Geale's speed and work-rate will be too much for Barker although a Barker win wouldn't be entirely surprising.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

I'll watch this if I need to fall asleep.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Geale by a close but clear decision, 7-5 type card. Geale's speed and work-rate will be too much for Barker although a Barker win wouldn't be entirely surprising.


Pretty much on the same page as you. I think Geale's workrate should win him more rounds and if it goes the distance logically Geale wins. But Barker has more strike power than Geale and a stoppage is his best chance of resting Geale's IBF title away from him.


----------



## Quite_The_Stone (May 23, 2013)

Honestly I think it could go either way and you might see some discrepancies in the scoring between the judges.
Barker does fade a bit, becomes a little sloppy and hittable later in fights, This is a plus for Gealezaghe.

Geale was a bit lukewarm against Mundine if you ask me. He will need to up his game for this bout.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

I got a feeling we are going to see Geals best performance in this fight.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Daniel by at least 3-4 rounds.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Nice to see we have our own Aussie forum

Geale by 2 or 3 pts


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Nice to see we have our own Aussie forum
> 
> Geale by 2 or 3 pts


Hey, it's KKKel. :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Would like to see some beaver around here :hey


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

In more ways than one


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> In more ways than one


No shortage of the other type if you look around a bit :hey


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Daniel...easy work. Barker will end up pretty beat up too.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

zelky said:


> Daniel...easy work. Barker will end up pretty beat up too.


Welcome to the TC free zone Zelky :happy


----------



## BQXPQR (May 23, 2013)

I think Geale will be sharp enough and active enough to get the win. I'd like to see a wide decision but really depends on the judges, the Sturm victory was split dec!


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Welcome to the TC free zone Zelky :happy


Technical Consultants?
:lol:
Cheers mate!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Welcome to the TC free zone Zelky :happy


I reckon we call this section the GF zone... :good

GF = Grub Free.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Good fight for Gealey. Hopefully it opens up some of the Americans eyes to him and leads to a mega fight or 2


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Good fight for Gealey. Hopefully it opens up some of the Americans eyes to him and leads to a mega fight or 2


Another familiar face. Welcome aboard Whipsy.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Another familiar face. Welcome aboard Whipsy.


Pleasure to be here. :cheers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Hey Whipper. :good


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> Hey Whipper. :good


How's the Gealey hugging been going Sox?? :smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> How's the Gealey hugging been going Sox?? :smile


I'm in good form man. :rasta

The Barker fight gives me a woody.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Lol. Yeah should be a decent scrap.... Barker any danger to Geale you reckon?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

There's loads of drunk people shouting in my house and I don't want them here but I live 5 miles away from the nearest town. What do I do?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

For certain he's a danger, anyone who goes 11 rounds with Martinez is dangerous.
Admittedly I haven't seen much of him, but from what I have seen, he looks solid.

I believe Daniel can win it with his work rate and tight defence, but it won't be remotely easy.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Yep, Barker isn't gonna stand there like a spastic like Choc did.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Yep, Barker isn't gonna stand there like a spastic like Choc did.


:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> There's loads of drunk people shouting in my house and I don't want them here but I live 5 miles away from the nearest town. What do I do?


Shouting beer or spirits?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The Spider said:


> Shouting beer or spirits?


I don't totally understand

You Australians are meant to have good alcohol advice. It's like 4ma


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I don't totally understand
> 
> You Australians are meant to have good alcohol advice. It's like 4ma


If they are shouting beer and spirits make the most of it man. Drink up!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The Spider said:


> If they are shouting beer and spirits make the most of it man. Drink up!


I'm still drinking. This isn't good.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Daniel Geale Planning to Outwork Barker

2013 is a big year for Australia's sporting rivalry with the 'old enemy'. The Aussie cricketers will contest an Ashes series on English soil, the Wallabies face the British and Irish Lions at home and in boxing Australia's IBF Middleweight World Champion Daniel Geale will take on tough Englishman Darren Barker. Just like the cricket and the rugby, this fight will be contested with all the passion and motivation that comes when the world's best meet.

"He's the best middleweight in the UK, and he's got some physical advantages over me" says Geale, of Barker.

"It's a tough fight, but that's what I want. I want to defend my title against the best in the world and continue to establish myself as one of the leaders in this sport."

The Englishman has been beaten just once in his professional career - in his only foray into the lucrative US market, against leading Middleweight Sergio Martinez. Geale believes that Barker has improved in his two fights since that loss, but the Real Deal is confident he has the skills to overcome the Englishman's edge in both height and reach.

"I know I can dominate this fight. He's bigger than me, but I'm used to fighting bigger opponents - I quite enjoy it" says Geale.

*"I think I can outwork him and outbox him on the inside and I believe we'll get a good result."*

The fight will be the Australian's third trip overseas as a professional, after two successful World Title fights in Germany. Importantly though, this is his first bout on US soil, with the event to be held at New York's Turning Stone Resort and Casino in August, and carried live on US television network HBO.

*"That's a big opportunity obviously. I've been thinking about getting into the US for a long time and this is a great fight to do it with" says Geale.*

"Darren Barker is a quality opponent and I think it's a really good chance to show my skills on HBO and set up some more big fights in the US. Whether it works out that my next fight is over there against Martinez or not, I'd be very comfortable basing my fights in America for a while if that's what's best for my career."

Both Geale and Barker were gold medallists at the 2002 Manchester Commonwealth Games. Geale won the Welterweight division, while Barker was the leading Light Welterweight. Since then the Australian has won two World Titles, while the Englishman has risen to the top of British and European boxing. Now they are set to meet in America with the prestigious IBF Middleweight strap on the line.

"This is the fifth defence of my title and I have no intention of losing it. I'm in the prime of my career and like with every fight I have, I think you'll see some little bits and pieces of improvement in what I do.

"I'm only 32 years old now and I've had a nice break since January, but I've been training really hard. I'm going to be in perfect condition."

The break that Geale speaks of was not of his own creation. Since his dominant victory over Anthony Mundine in Sydney in January he has been increasingly frustrated with attempts to lock in his next opponent. Fellow Aussie Sam Soliman became the mandatory challenger to his IBF title by outpointing Felix Sturm, but Soliman's highly controversial positive drug test has derailed that fight. Geale claims he has always been willing to face Soliman.

"That's out of my hands. My management will deal with all those things and if the IBF said I need to fight Sam then I'd fight Sam, but we couldn't just wait around waiting for Sam to clear his name.

"I am a boxer and I need to fight, so we'll get through this big fight with Barker and then we'll see what's next. I am happy to fight anyone."

The Tasmanian has enjoyed his increased profile since the high-profile victory against Mundine and despite an extended stint out of the ring he has been reaping the spoils of his status as World Champion. Daniel and wife Sheena are building a new home, while the boxer has been kept busy with his other major role, as a father of three.

"With three kids you're always busy so the time has gone by quickly since that last fight. In saying that though I pretty much started training immediately after the Mundine fight so I certainly haven't got any ground to make up in my preparation.

"I've definitely noticed a lot more people recognise me since I beat Mundine. I've enjoyed that and I like the opportunity to help people out and be involved with youth programmes and my own young boxers that I train. I'm having a great time."

Daniel Geale's IBF Middleweight world title defence against Darren Barker will be seen live on Foxtel's Main Event channel on Sunday August 18.

By Article from AUS-BOXING.

http://www.aus-boxing.com/2013/05/22/daniel-geale-planning-to-outwork-barker/


----------



## Quite_The_Stone (May 23, 2013)

With Kessler eyeing middleweight, how do yall think that fight would go down?

Maybe Kess is to old to drop down considering he is a decent sized supermiddle anyway but maybe he can retain some speed and conditioning whilst losing some power and strength like Choc did.

He wants Martinez but I'm not so sure of that fight happening if Kess doesn't have a trinket to bargain with..So maybe Geale would be a good choice.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

It's hard to imagine Kessler getting down to MW at his age.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> It's hard to imagine Kessler getting down to MW at his age.


Not at 34 and making a successful going down to middleweight, no.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..found this Barker interview..


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..first time i've seen this fight in it's entirety..i was overseas when it was fought..


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

The Spider said:


> This one is probably the biggest thing on the Aussie callender at the moment.
> 
> Who is going to win and why??


Tell me about Daniel Geale, Spider....


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Tell me about Daniel Geale, Spider....


Where do I start?

Firstly all the good things you might have heard about Daniel Geale are true. He is an outstanding individual in and out of the ring. What he lacks in power he makes up for with workrate and guile.

There was an entire thread devoted to Geale back in the land of no avatars and pictures. Maybe we'll kick one off here?


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..here ya go Phantom


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Kessler to 160lbs?????........ Well i guess after getting beat by the no2 at SMW and the no 1 also having his measure, he might as well have a crack at Sexy or Jnr as a big money fight at the lighter weight division.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Yep, Barker isn't gonna stand there like a spastic like Choc did.


Ive been reading through this thread , i think alot are underestimating Barkers boxing skills. This solid look that some mention has only come about since the Martinez loss, Barkers had a strength and Conditioning coach and his man strength has improved. Before the Martinez fight Barker depended more on slickness and being hard to catch.
Against Geale, Barker must try to find a balance between his former and present style


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Ive been reading through this thread , i think alot are underestimating Barkers boxing skills. This solid look that some mention has only come about since the Martinez loss, Barkers had a strength and Conditioning coach and his man strength has improved. Before the Martinez fight Barker depended more on slickness and being hard to catch.
> Against Geale, Barker must try to find a balance between his former and present style


The only blemish on his career afterall is Sergio Martinez. I bet Daniel Geale isn't underestimating Barker.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

The Spider said:


> The only blemish on his career afterall is Sergio Martinez. I bet Daniel Geale isn't underestimating Barker.


I dont expect Geale to underestimate Barker either and visa versa


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Both very good fighters! Barker is so underrated, I think he's better than Murray and Macklin. He's one of my fave UK fighters. 50-50 fight, rooting for my dog Barker though


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

At least the best are starting to fight the best in the middleweight division after we saw Jnr and Sexy go for it last year.

The top 10 are now engaging in meaningful fights


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> At least the best are starting to fight the best in the middleweight division after we saw Jnr and Sexy go for it last year.
> 
> The top 10 are now engaging in meaningful fights


Hah, I just said a similar thing in another thread.

The MW division is stacked.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Looking forward to this fight, love the date Aug 17th was the date of my first boxing event down at Malvern Hall with promoter Keith Ellis in 2007...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

KMA said:


> Looking forward to this fight, love the date Aug 17th was the date of my first boxing event down at Malvern Hall with promoter Keith Ellis in 2007...


Speaking of Keiffy. Anyone heard how he's getting on?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> Both very good fighters! Barker is so underrated, I think he's better than Murray and Macklin. He's one of my fave UK fighters. 50-50 fight, rooting for my dog Barker though


HBO certainly didnt give Barker much credit in his fight with Martinez , plus he kinda layed the blue print down


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> HBO certainly didnt give Barker much credit in his fight with Martinez , plus he kinda layed the blue print down


I think the general feeling in the US is that he 'quit', but those ear shots scramble your senses, very hard to recover from those. Must say, I agree word for word with @Royal-T-Bag, especially seeing as it is neutral


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I think the general feeling in the US is that he 'quit', but those ear shots scramble your senses, very hard to recover from those. Must say, I agree word for word with @Royal-T-Bag, especially seeing as it is neutral


yeah i agree too and thats rare!!!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Winner has to fight Golovkin for me, as Golovkin, although a very good fighter, is a paper champion really, he's only the WBA champ because Geale was stripped. Daniel is known as a fighter who likes a challenge, having won twice away in Germany (how many others have done that?) and Barker went out to the US to fight Martinez, so both men aren't afraid to fight the best, hope this fight happens


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Winner has to fight Golovkin for me, as Golovkin, although a very good fighter, is a paper champion really, he's only the WBA champ because Geale was stripped. Daniel is known as a fighter who likes a challenge, having won twice away in Germany (how many others have done that?) and Barker went out to the US to fight Martinez, so both men aren't afraid to fight the best, hope this fight happens


Geale is certainly not afraid of a challenge. But Golovkin looks a very handy 'paper' champion so far though doesn't he.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Geale is certainly not afraid of a challenge. But Golovkin looks a very handy 'paper' champion so far though doesn't he.


He benefited from the 'regular champion' system the WBA employ, a bit like Povetkin, although Golovkin probably is the man atm, especially given Martinez's lay-off


----------



## Smoak N. (Jun 4, 2013)

Really excited for this fight.

Geale's competition is underrated.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Winner has to fight Golovkin for me, as Golovkin, although a very good fighter, is a paper champion really, he's only the WBA champ because Geale was stripped. Daniel is known as a fighter who likes a challenge, *having won twice away in Germany (how many others have done that?)* and Barker went out to the US to fight Martinez, so both men aren't afraid to fight the best, hope this fight happens


Johnny Nelson - won 3 times in Germany
Steve Cunningham - won 3 times in Germany

And im sure there is others.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Winner has to fight Golovkin for me, as Golovkin, although a very good fighter, is a paper champion really, he's only the WBA champ because Geale was stripped. Daniel is known as a fighter who likes a challenge, having won twice away in Germany (how many others have done that?) and Barker went out to the US to fight Martinez, so both men aren't afraid to fight the best, hope this fight happens


Few if any would have travelled to Germany and won separate world titles there.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

="http://www.examiner.com.au/story/1569346/geale-hopes-to-show-punch-for-us-debut/"

*Geale hopes to show punch for US debut *
By ROB SHAW
June 12, 2013, 10:50 p.m.

DANIEL Geale believes his professional debut in the US could prove tougher than his two historic world title victories in Germany.
See your ad here

The 32-year-old Launceston middleweight will fight Briton Darren Barker in August for the IBF world title that he has twice denied Germans on their home soil.

However, Geale believes it's time for him to break the US market.

``I wanted my next fight to be in America, I believed it was the next step for me,'' he said.

``It's going to be tough, probably as tough, if not tougher, than going to Germany, because the US is a tough place to fight. But that gets me really excited.

``The middleweight division is very strong at the moment and we're looking to go over there and make a bit of an impression and get people to know me.''

Geale's fifth title defence, but first on prime time in the US, will be at a casino resort in Verona, near New York, on Sunday, August 18, and the proponents, who are both Commonwealth Games gold medallists, share a similar view about the location.

``I like travelling. I like fighting overseas and I believe I can step up when I need to,'' said Geale, whose 30-fight pro career features just the solitary controversial loss to Anthony Mundine.

``All I have to do is go over there and do my job. It doesn't matter where you fight. People ask me all the time `what's it like fighting in different countries and different venues?' but for me I'm still inside a ring no matter where I am.

``It's just me and another guy fighting so it doesn't matter where I am, I could be on the moon. I know what I have to do and that's all there is to it.''

Barker, a 31-year-old Londoner whose only loss in 26 fights came against WBC Diamond middleweight champion Sergio Martinez two years ago in Atlantic City, agreed.

``It doesn't matter if that ring is in London, Australia or the North Pole, when that bell goes there's only going to be one winner,'' he said.

``I would have been happy to go to Australia but obviously being in neutral ground I'm over the moon because makes it a little bit easier for me.

``I truly believe I've got his number and it would be fantastic to fulfil my dream of becoming world champion.

``The fight is two days after my mum's birthday and that red belt would be a nice present for her.''
See your ad here

Geale said Barker put up a good fight against Martinez and has bounced back with wins over Kerry Hope and Simone Rotolo.

``They probably believe that I'm one of the weaker champions and that excites me because I love being the underdog, the person that gets overlooked,'' he said.

Barker responded: ``They don't hand genuine world titles out for nothing and I really do respect him but I'm in my prime, I'm injury-free, mentally a lot tougher than I have been, so I can't wait.''


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

http://www.givemesport.com/352791-can-darren-barker-shine-against-daniel-geale

Can Darren Barker shine against Daniel Geale?

'Dazzling' Darren Barker gets his second opportunity at a world title with a shot at Australian Daniel Geale's IBF Middleweight championship on the 17th August in New York.

Darren is a technical fighter who had a very good amateur career including winning gold at the Commonwealth Games in 2002.

With a record of 24 wins and one loss, Barker boasts a good record. His only loss is to a pound for pound top 10 in Sergio Martinez. Martinez may be slightly faded but he is still a top-level fighter with huge experience.

There is no shame in losing to Marinez and Barker will have learnt much in that fight and is a much improved boxer for the experience.

Following the fight to Martinez and an injury lay-off Barker seems both mentally and physically stronger. He is punching hard and seems to have a bit of spite to go with his undoubted technical ability.

He came back and destroyed both Kerry Hope and Simone Rotolo. He really seems to be in the right place to go on and win a world title. He is looking very impressive.

Daniel Geale has a record of 29 wins a one loss. Geale gained the title by beating German Felix Sturm who other British fighters Martin Murray and Mathew Macklin failed to beat. Geale also won gold at the Common Wealth Games in 2002 but down at welterweight.

This similarly represents that Geale has a good technique and will be a tricky customer for Barker. Geale will be keen to keep the fight to set up future fights with big name opponents such as Martinez in the future.

I expect Barker to come out pumped up and beat Geale in this fight. I just feel that the time is right for Barker who has put all his injuries behind him to show how good he is. He has learnt from his fight against with Martinez, where, by his own admission, he gave Martinez too much respect.

In this fight Barker will yes respect Geale but not too much. He will truly believe that he is a better fighter than Geale and that he is going to win.

I personally am very excited about both this fight and the prospect of Barker winning a world title. He is a top man who has had to go through a lot in recent years and deserves all the success he has. If he does win then there is the potential for huge domestic fights.

There could be fights with the likes of Martin Murray, Mathew Macklin and Andy Lee. These would be massive domestic fights that would really grab the attention of the public and would be great to see our middleweights pitting themselves against each other.

There is also the potential of a fight with Gennady Golovkin who looks to be a great boxer, a fight with Julio Chavez Jr or even a rematch with Sergio Martinez.

It is an exciting time for Darren Barker and a booming British Middleweight division and I am going to sit-back and enjoy it!


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> http://www.givemesport.com/352791-can-darren-barker-shine-against-daniel-geale
> 
> Can Darren Barker shine against Daniel Geale?
> 
> ...


The guy is severely underestimating Geale and I think he is going to get a nasty shock come fight night.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> The guy is severely underestimating Geale and I think he is going to get a nasty shock come fight night.


Story of Gealeys life mate, being underrated.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Geale has seen about four of Barker's fights so far. But it wouldn't matter if he'd seen none of him...

From what I've seen of Barker, he is the one who needs to be extremely careful at fight time.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

zelky said:


> Geale has seen about four of Barker's fights so far. But it wouldn't matter if he'd seen none of him...
> 
> From what I've seen of Barker, he is the one who needs to be extremely careful at fight time.


Yeah agree....dont rate him too much at all......only seen his fights on Youtube though.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

He doesn't have the stamina to do 12 rounds either, as we saw against Martinez. And Daniel punches much harder than most of his opponents expect. I think Barker is going to be catching punches with his head all night till the ref stops it or he doesn't want any more.

Barker and his team need to be careful or he is going to get badly hurt. How long was Karmazin in hospital after the Geale fight? 11 days?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

zelky said:


> He doesn't have the stamina to do 12 rounds either, as we saw against Martinez. And Daniel punches much harder than most of his opponents expect. I think Barker is going to be catching punches with his head all night till the ref stops it or he doesn't want any more.
> 
> Barker and his team need to be careful or he is going to get badly hurt. How long was Karmazin in hospital after the Geale fight? 11 days?


I heard 3, but you could be right.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Maybe he was in hospital for 3 but not allowed to fly till about 11 days later? I forget but he got pretty badly hurt.

A lot of people think Geale can't punch....FFS...lol.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Oska said:


> Yeah agree....dont rate him too much at all......only seen his fights on Youtube though.


 He beat Hope far better than Proska after a 14 month lay off after his credible performance against Martinez. I posted a thread of his 2 fights since Martinez he's no mug. I expect Geale to win but a Barker victory would not be the upset of the century.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He beat Hope far better than Proska after a 14 month lay off after his credible performance against Martinez. I posted a thread of his 2 fights since Martinez he's no mug. I expect Geale to win but a Barker victory would not be the upset of the century.


I agree Sox. As I have said before there styles are very similar. Geale wins a tight one on points.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The hype is building boys. Australia vs England the poms are getting into it.

http://www.saddoboxing.com/40811-geale-vs-barker.html


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Geale all the way, workrate and sharpness, mixed with his athleticism, I have geale by 3 or 4.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I'm so pumped for this fight, this is just the beginning of where Geale is going.

Geale is the next MW king, and will be for some time. :deal


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He beat Hope far better than Proska after a 14 month lay off after his credible performance against Martinez. I posted a thread of his 2 fights since Martinez he's no mug. I expect Geale to win but a Barker victory would not be the upset of the century.


Ill watch them tonight over a beverage.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

http://mainevent.com.au/news/article.aspx?id=141










Main Event boxing host BEN DAMON caught up with Australia's IBF Middleweight World Champion DANIEL GEALE

26 June 2013

This Sunday on Main Event one of the most exciting boxers in the world, WBA and IBO Middleweight World Champion Gennady Golovkin, faces his biggest test yet against respected British brawler Matthew Macklin.

Main Event boxing host BEN DAMON caught up with Australia's IBF Middleweight World Champion DANIEL GEALE for an expert preview of the fight, and to look ahead to Geale's own upcoming title defence.

BEN DAMON - Daniel Geale, let's get your thoughts on the big middleweight bout this Sunday between rising star Gennady Golovkin and tough Brit Matthew Macklin. They're both world class boxers, and your perspective is of particular significance because these are two men who you have been linked to opposing at various times recently.

DANIEL GEALE - I've been very close to fighting both of them at different times, particularly Macklin very recently. These are two guys at the very top level and it makes for a very interesting fight. They have very different styles to each other and pose threats in very different ways. I'll be watching the fight closely because obviously I'm keen to keep track of both of them and I think a lot will be learned, especially about Golovkin, on Sunday.

BD - How close did you come to signing to fight Macklin earlier this year?

DG - I was ready to sign. To be honest I thought it was a done deal but then he took this fight and I ended up with my next fight so it wasn't to be.

BD - What do you make of Macklin as a boxer?

DG - He's a strong puncher, first of all. He probably doesn't have the most amazing technical boxing skills but he is tough and he is a real 'in your face' brawler. You have to be careful with guys like that. When I was preparing in my mind to fight him I was thinking of facing a real tough, willing guy.

BD - Matthew Macklin is one of the big three British middleweights along with Martin Murray and, the man you will fight in Atlantic City in August, Darren Barker. How do you rank the three of them?

DG - They're all very different styles and all good talents. From a 'boxing brain' point of view though I think Darren Barker is on top of the three. He is a real thinker. He is a smart fighter who adapts and uses his skills. That makes him a difficult opponent for anyone. I'd put him on top of the three, then you've got Murray and Macklin who are both tough fighters who keep coming at you. Murray has more skill than Macklin though so I'd have him ahead. So I've got them ranked Barker first, Murray second and Macklin third, at the moment.

BD - There's been plenty of talk about you perhaps fighting Gennady Golovkin in a middleweight unification bout. Some of the American media have painted him as a man that everyone in the division, including you, wants to avoid - will you dodge him?

DG - Not at all! Especially at this stage. He hasn't really been tested yet. He's never been pushed. That's what makes this fight with Macklin so interesting because Macklin should be able to withstand the early bombs from Golovkin and then we'll see what happens. Golovkin's never been twelve rounds. I've been there plenty of times. I know what it's like in round 10, round 11 and round 12, when you're digging deep to work hard. I'm right at home late in fights, but we don't know how Golovkin handles that yet. I'm not dodging him, or anyone, and if the deal is right we'll fight.

BD - A lot of people would not realise that you have actually fought Golovkin before, as an amateur. Tell me about that fight.

DG - It was at the East Asian Games in Japan and he beat me on points. To be honest I fought like crap. I think he got me by 9 points or so, so it was just a fight to forget for me. That fight wouldn't carry any weight at all if we fought as professionals - I can hardly even remember it. At that tournament the Kazakhstan fighters all had good footwork, and good power and the thing I really noticed at the time was that they really used the distance well in their fights. That's something that I've learnt over the years. A hell of a lot has changed since we met as amateurs.

BD - How do you think Golovkin has improved since then? He's certainly created a massive buzz in the States without really beating any big 'names'. In your opinion, is he the real deal?

DG - He definitely has potential but he has to do a lot more. The thing is how he handles someone with good defence who can take big shots and keep giving them back. It makes this fight with Macklin really interesting. We know he can KO lesser boxers early, but how does he go late in a fight?

BD - Ok, so how do you see it going on Sunday? Golovkin v Macklin - who wins and how?

DG - I think Golovkin probably wins the fight but there is a big chance for an upset in this one. Macklin does have the ability to withstand shots and if he can handle Golovkin early then we'll see what happens. In saying that, he might lack the footwork and speed to win the fight. So, Macklin has a fighter's chance but I reckon Golovkin, probably on points.

BD - Your next fight is against Darren Barker on August 18th (AEST) on Main Event, live from the USA. It's been an extended preparation for this one with your last fight way back on January 30. Has that been a help or a hindrance?

DG - The time hasn't been that frustrating to me. Obviously things have been slowed down with all the stuff with Sam Soliman in Germany but that hasn't got to me. I've had time to work on some stuff in the gym, and improve my skills and certainly my strength. I thought I was strong in my last fight but I really am getting stronger all the time. For boxing fans I think my fight will be a good one to watch for that reason - it's going to be exciting.

BD - What's your schedule between now and the fight?

DG - Training's going to be very tough right up until when we leave for the US ,about ten days out from the fight. I'll be sparring up until then pretty much. At the moment I'm sparring with Ben McCullough - he's good because he is naturally pretty similar to Barker. We'll spar with Trent Broadhurst as well and Rob Medley, and they can both do a good job of working like Barker against me. Then we'll head over to the US and do a bit of publicity in New York City, then head to Atlantic City for the fight.

BD - What do you make of Darren Barker, and what is your plan to beat him?

DG - I believe it is a matter of keeping doing what I have been, but continuing to do it better. Barker is tricky and skillful, but I don't think he has my skills. I am getting physically and mentally stronger in my boxing all the time and I think people will see that on Main Event in August. Barker won a Gold Medal at the same Commonwealth Games that I did (Manchester, 2002) but I don't remember meeting him. I'm looking forward to meeting him, and beating him, in the US. I can't wait to get over and impress the Americans and do Australia proud.

BD - Good luck Daniel, and thanks for your time.

DG - Thanks Ben, a pleasure as always.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/daniel-geale-training-camp-update-210493



> Boxing News
> 
> Daniel Geale training camp update
> 
> ...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

http://www.proboxing-fans.com/daniel-geale-vs-darren-barker-preview-prediction_070213/

Daniel Geale vs. Darren Barker preview & prediction

Published Jul 02 2013 by: Rich Thomas

Sergio Martinez may be the top dog in the middleweight division and WBC champ, but he is starting to look long in the tooth. At the end of June, WBA champ Gennady Golovkin made a huge step forward in challenging for Martinez's crown by knocking out Matthew Macklin in three rounds. Yet there is another player in the game, namely IBF champ Daniel Geale, and he faces a confirmed contender of his own on August 17 in the form of Darren Barker.

Another aspect of this fight that will be lost to most of the crowd in Atlantic City is the UK vs. Australia angle. This fight is boxing's version of The Ashes.

Darren Barker (25-1, 16 KOs)
6' 0 1/2" tall, 31 years old
British
Former Commonwealth and British Middleweight Champion, former European Middleweight Champion

"Dazzling" Darren is as solid as British middleweights come these days. After proving himself on one of the most competitive national circuits there is, an undefeated Barker challenged a prime and in his stride Martinez. He was game, but Martinez out-worked, out-sped, and out-foxed him, ultimately knocking Barker out in the 11th. The Briton has many good physical attributes, sound fundamentals and a tight defense, and if anything bad can be said about this boxer-puncher, it is that he is above average in just about all departments, but outstanding in none. That is the mark of a man destined to remain a lower-tier contender, but nothing more.

Daniel Geale (29-1, 15 KOs)
5'10" tall, 71" reach, 32 years old
Australian
IBF Middleweight Champion

"The Real Deal" Geale is making the fifth defense of his red belt against Barker. If there was any justice or plausibility to boxing's world titles, Geale would have the black WBA strap around his waist too, instead of Gennady Golovkin. Geale won his title by taking it from Sebastian Sylvester in a bout where, predictably enough for a fight staged in Germany, one of the judges saw the one-sided whipping in favor of the guy getting whipped.

After taking the title home for some local defenses, the Australian challenged middleweight establishment Felix Sturm and finally ended that champion's long reign. On paper, the Sturm win reads split decision, but in reality Geale cleanly out-pointed Sturm. The Real Deal has also whipped national rival and fringe contender Anthony Mundine. Geale is a busy, aggressive guy with a respectable right hand.
Geale vs. Barker Analysis

In Barker, Geale is fighting a guy who is bigger, stronger, and takes a punch better. The latter is what stands out in my mind, but Geale's right is no rocket-propelled grenade, so it's hard to see The Real Deal hurting Dazzling Darren with any single punch. Geale needs to work the jab and mix up his combinations, doing the right things consistently to win a war of attrition.

The Briton's path to victory lies in mixing this fight up, and turning it into a phone booth war, maximizing his size and point defense. Both guys like to fight, but the more unpredictable that fight becomes -- the more of a rollicking brawl -- the more Barker's assets get to shine. If Dazzling Darren lets Geale stand a medium range and throw, he'll lose the fight.
Geale vs. Barker Prediction

Both fighters have a clear and realistic way towards winning this fight, so ultimately my view is that it comes down to which guy is of better quality. Barker is a solid talent, but nothing spectacular; Geale is merely average in some departments, but very good in others. When it comes to making the other guy playing according to your game plan, it's usually the guy with the very good tools who wins, and in this fight that is Geale.

That said, Barker has the stuff to make it hard on him, and Geale's edge isn't huge. Interestingly, Geale's game plan will rely heavily on his mobility, so as to avoid being sucked into a brawl. The Australian doesn't have the power to intimidate Barker, so keeping him at a suitable distance is entirely on the balls of Geale's feet. Barker will have his moments, and this might very well be a fight where the scorecards accurately reflect how close it was in the ring.

Prediction: Daniel Geale SD12 Darren Barker


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> The Real Deal has also whipped national rival and fringe contender Anthony Mundine.


^ Bookmarked for our overseas poster who lives in constant denial of the fact


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

We're just under 5 weeks out from this fight, does anyone have any inside info from the Grange?
How training is going, etc?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

*Harrington Park's Geale 'stronger, better, faster'*

*Harrington Park's Geale 'stronger, better, faster'*

HARRINGTON Park's Daniel Geale has been boxing in the shadows of his Smeaton Grange gym, staying out of the limelight as he prepares for his next fight with English boxer Darren Barker on August 17 at Verona in upstate New York.

It's a preparation worlds apart from the one he faced before his fight against Anthony Mundine in January.
One of the most eagerly awaited fights in Australian boxing's recent history, the script had it all.
Revenge, spite, hype and, of course, taunts from Mundine.
Five months later the world champion has put that saga behind him and is showing no physical or mental scars from the fight or the lead-up.

"There were people that were worried because of all his tactics," he said.
"They thought it was going to drain me, not physically but mentally, and just putting up with all the crap that he was talking.
"But I know that's part of it and I deal with that.
"Over the years I've become a lot more mentally strong.
"Whatever they want to throw at me I know that's a sign of weakness from them."

While the motivation to shut Mundine up would not be hard for most people draw on - let alone Geale - the desire to move on to that next challenge may be another story.
But not for the 32-year-old.

"To be honest, I had about a week and a half out of the gym," he said.
"For me it makes it a little bit easier if I get back in the gym as soon as possible and keep myself busy. I don't like getting unfit and fat and lazy. I'd rather stay in the gym stay motivated.
"I feel like I've been improving since the January fight and I know I'm going to be stronger, better, faster when I get in there."

With his IBF World Middleweight title on the line, Geale is not underestimating his opponent.
Like the Australian, Barker has only had one loss (25-1) in his professional career.
Geale (29-1) is aware that the loss to Sergio Martinez in October 2011 will still be haunting the Englishman.

"[My only loss] was similar in that it was for a title against Mundine but he actually got stopped very late in the fight against Martinez and that will probably play on the mind," he said.
"He knows he got so close and was doing a great job.
"I know I'm strong late in fights and my fitness has always shown.

"But by the same token he's going to have that playing in his mind so he's going to want to push late if it goes that way.
See your ad here
"I want to be challenged and I wanted someone that's going to push me and make a great fight of it.
"If you want to crack the market in the US you have to be able to perform and you have to perform under pressure against great opponents."

Geale said his motivations this time are less personal.

"The big motivation I've always had is to be the best in the world. That's got me up every morning."


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> "The big motivation I've always had is to be the best in the world. That's got me up every morning."


Refreshing to hear an Aussie say that who actually means it :good


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

http://www1.skysports.com/watch/tv-...ctics-ahead-of-daniel-geale-world-title-clash

*Darren Barker talks tactics ahead of Daniel Geale world title clash *

Darren Barker says if his world title fight with Daniel Geale becomes a chess match then he knows all the moves to win.

The 31-year-old is hoping to end a long wait to become a world champion when he fights for the IBF middleweight title in Atlantic City on August 17, live on Sky Sports 1 HD, and suspects the clash may be decided by more than pure boxing ability.

Barker believes tactics could play a key role against Geale, but he says he's been keeping tabs on his opponent since their amateur days more than a decade ago and knows just what it will take to prise his belt away from him.

"I know a lot about him and I know what it takes to beat him," he told Ringside.

"I don't tend to drive myself mad watching my opponents' fights, but you'd be naive not to have a look and pick out faults and strengths.

"They don't hand out world titles for nothing and he's earned his right to be champion, but my strengths are better than his. I think I hit harder, I'm quicker and that will be the difference.

"I don't want to give too much away on game-plans etc, but if need be we've got half a dozen game-plans. I believe the one we've come up with primarily will work.
Experience

"I quite like gauging and I like the chess-like side of boxing and I like sussing my opponents out on fight night.

"But we've come up with a superb plan and I truly believe it's going to work."

"I don't want to give too much away on game-plans etc, but if need be we've got half a dozen game-plans. I believe the one we've come up with primarily will work."

Darren Barker

The only loss in Barker's 26-fight professional career came against the impressive Argentinean Sergio Martinez via an 11th-round knock-out in 2011.

Subsequent wins over Kerry Hope and Simone Rotolo have seen him return to the road towards a world title and he says he is now ready to reach the pinnacle of the sport.

He added: "The experience gained of fighting at the top level against the best guy in the division is invaluable. You can't buy it and that puts me in such good stead for this fight.

"Huger, determination, will to win, being competitive and chasing your dreams... if your dream is a world title then there's no days off and there's plenty of blood, sweat and tears.

"I believe I've done my fair share of that and I believe boxing owes me this world title now."


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Interesting comments from Geale about GGG further down...

http://www.foxsports.com.au/other-sports/boxing/in-my-corner-ibf-world-middleweight-champion-daniel-geale-is-a-nice-guy-with-a-killer-edge/story-e6frf5h3-1226682663227#.Ue0I2oWOsaM


In my corner: IBF world middleweight champion Daniel Geale is a nice guy with a killer edge

Grantlee Kieza
The Courier-Mail
July 21, 2013 12:59PM

Daniel Geale

Aussie boxing champion Daniel Geale. Picture: Tim Carrafa Source: The Sunday Mail (Qld)

DANIEL Geale defends his IBF world middleweight boxing title against slick Englishman Darren Barker in New Jersey next month.

The mild-mannered giant-killer tells how he balances watching TV cartoons alongside his kids with slugging it out against the world's toughest men.

Sugar Ray Robinson always called boxing a "hurt business." It's brutal and bloody. You punch people for a living and risk your life against vicious men. How can you slug it out one minute then become suburban dad the next?

Coming down from the adrenalin rush of sparring and fighting can be tricky. But I've been a boxer for more than 20 years now. I started in Launceston when I was nine years old and I'm 32 now. Boxing is brutal but I still regard it as a sport. To me it's never personal. I don't go out there to hurt someone. Even when I'm going for the knockout, my idea is just to land more punches than the opponent. Some fighters talk tough and get very edgy before a fight having to make weight and with the nerves of the big occasion. But my wife and three kids calm me down rather than fire me up.

You always come across as mild-mannered but do you ever lose your temper at home?

Sometimes I get cranky, for sure. If the kids need to be told off, I'll do that. But normally I'm pretty relaxed. When a fight gets closer and things get edgier, my wife Sheena knows not to bother me too much with things. The kids are terrific at keeping me level-headed. They make sure I'm always down to earth. When I unified the world title in Germany (against Felix Sturm) they said they wanted to watch cartoons instead of my fight. My eldest boy (Bailey, 8) said to me the other day he wouldn't mind watching one of my fights now. I said "OK mate, I'll put one of them on the TV for you" and he said "No, not today Dad, not today." He still hasn't got back to me about it.

You've been called the nicest guy in boxing. But let's be honest to be a prizefighter, especially a world champion, you have to have plenty of mongrel?

Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.

End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.

Of course you need a hard edge inside. I've been through that problem early on in my career when I thought I didn't have enough of that killer instinct to make it as a pro. People said I was too nice. But I worked out where I needed to be and over the years I've been able to develop that focus on winning at all costs. Early on in my career there were fights when I should have gone harder but I don't make that mistake anymore.

Do you wish you had more of that killer instinct in your rematch with Anthony Mundine in January? He said some very hurtful things. You and Sheena are both Indigenous Australians but he attacked you for not being as 'Aboriginal' as him.

I don't hold a grudge but I don't have a lot of respect for Anthony because of things he's said over the years, including the things he said about me and my family. As soon as he started attacking me personally and saying things about my wife and kids, I knew he was a beaten man. He was resorting to whatever desperate tactics he could to try to rattle me. I was angry at the time but I didn't fall into his trap. It didn't faze me. A lot of people were surprised by the way he went on but I half expected him to say outrageous things. I just didn't think he'd stoop that low.

You virtually won every round but after the fight he said he was ripped off by the judges. That must have upset you?

Even if I'd knocked him cold, he would have still carried on about something and created some controversy. He always has an excuse. I was determined just to win the fight and not make any mistakes. I caught him very early and hurt him but Anthony is very experienced and cagey. He knows how to survive and I felt early in the fight that he was in survival mode. He wasn't fighting to win, he was doing everything he could to last the distance and he wouldn't engage.

The score between you is 1-1, although your win in the rematch was emphatic. Would you fight him again to finish the argument?

I think I've moved on. None of the world boxing bodies have Anthony rated in their top 10. Anthony keeps saying he's aiming to fight a top American to qualify for another world title shot. He's talking about fighting Shane Mosley next. Shane was a great fighter once but he's 41 now and only had one win from his last five fights. If Anthony was to beat one of the top five middleweights in the world instead, it would go a long way to securing a third fight between us.

What are the chances of him beating one of the top five middleweights in the world?

About zero-point-zero.

You're fighting Englishman Darren Barker in Atlantic City, New Jersey on August 17. You've been on a collision course for a long time.

He and I both won gold at the 2002 Commonwealth Games in Manchester and we were in the same draw at the 2003 world amateur titles in Bangkok. I've seen some of his pro fights and he seems very confident about beating me. He's a smart boxer, a real thinker. He's nice and rangy and he likes to pick people off; use his speed, skills, footwork and frustrate people. He fought the WBC champ Sergio Martinez and was able to out-think him for much of the fight until he made a couple of bad errors and was stopped late. Barker has a lot of ability. He has a similar style to me.

If he's that good, how can you beat him?

Barker probably doesn't have my workrate he likes to dictate and control, move and jab and keep long but he doesn't throw the volume of punches that I do. It's going to be a bit of a chess match. It will come down to who wants it the most and I'm sure I want the title more.

You have a deadly rival at the moment in WBA middleweight champ Gennady Golovkin of Kazakhstan who has 27 fights, 27 wins, 24 by knockout. Many are saying he's the best in the world.

I fought Golovkin as an amateur at the East Asia Games in Osaka in 2001. I fought terribly and he beat me on points. He's dangerous but there are ****** in his armour. He just knocked out another British fighter named Matthew Macklin. I thought it would be a close fight but Golovkin knocked him out in three rounds. At the moment he has everyone bluffed. But he can't bluff me. I know exactly what he's got and I would love to fight him again. To beat Golovkin you have to show that you're not scared of him and that you're willing to go with him if he wants to throw bombs. You need good footwork and you have to be able to bang him back. I know I have good feet and I also know that he hasn't been tested by someone who can drag him into the late rounds. I felt his power, the guy is strong definitely and he can punch hard. But I've been in there with some pretty decent punchers.

What's the worst you've been hurt in boxing?

I've been lucky. The worst injuries I've had are damaged hands, ligament and tendon damage. They heal over time. Touch wood I haven't had any breaks but I've also had damaged ankles, knees, shoulders. Nothing major. I've had plenty of black eyes and bleeding noses but that's not too bad considering for every fight I'll spar up to 150 rounds. My style is to be elusive and the way that I box, I try to keep injury at bay. I'm not the type of fighter who walks in and gets hit with two punches to land one. I regard myself as an intelligent boxer.

Your first job was frying chicken at KFC in Launceston. Now you're the star attraction in multi-million dollar fights being beamed around the world. Do you ever pinch yourself?

Sometimes. The family finances have definitely improved. When Sheena and I moved to Sydney from Tassie we struggled to pay the rent on a one-bedroom unit at Redfern. I did some labouring and some personal training and we lived off my credit card, hoping to get a fight to pay it off each month. We struggled our butts off for years. It's such a relief that all the hard work has turned things around. I'm lucky to have had good people with me and I'm so proud about what I've been able to do for my family. We've been able to buy a house and live much more comfortably.

You're facing the biggest fight of your life against a guy who wants to ruin your career and take your world title. Millions of people will be watching. How do you relax?

I've been invited to a few charity golf days and they're always fun. But mostly I spend whatever free time I have with my wife and kids.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Interesting comments from Geale about GGG further down...
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com.au/other-sports/boxing/in-my-corner-ibf-world-middleweight-champion-daniel-geale-is-a-nice-guy-with-a-killer-edge/story-e6frf5h3-1226682663227#.Ue0I2oWOsaM
> 
> ...


Very pleased to see that he acknowledges this because great foot work, high work rate/volume punching and balls of steel are, in my opinion (and Geale's by the looks of it), the keys to beating Golovkin. WHEN the Real Deal beats Barker's arrogant arse, Golovkin vs Geale will be made in early 2014.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

It is pretty strange how so many People on this Forum are sure that Golovkin-Geale will be made.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Berliner said:


> It is pretty strange how so many People on this Forum are sure that Golovkin-Geale will be made.


The fight would have happened by now if it weren't for the colossal fuck-up by the WBA....


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Honest appraisal of The Pioneers chances....

Grantlee Kieza - "What are the chances of him beating one of the top five middleweights in the world?"

Daniel Geale - "About zero-point-zero.

:lol:

Great interview with the Champ.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Not one of you have predicted a Barker win :lol: talk abut bias. 

Barker be coming for that belt, first the Lions smash you crims in you're own backyard, then the Ashes is heading to a 5-0 whitewash and now Barker will beat you're boy Geale.

RIP Australian sport, god save your queen.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not one of you have predicted a Barker win :lol: talk abut bias.
> 
> Barker be coming for that belt, first the Lions smash you crims in you're own backyard, then the Ashes is heading to a 5-0 whitewash and now Barker will beat you're boy Geale.
> 
> RIP Australian sport, god save your queen.


You haven't predicted a Geale win. Talk about bias :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Spider said:


> You haven't predicted a Geale win. Talk about bias :lol:


:rofl

If you look at the prediction thread on the Brit Forum it's far more objective. Bless ya's I can't blame you for picking Geale after the rapid decline of Ozzie sports  DANIEL GEALE is the last hope for Australian sport :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not one of you have predicted a Barker win :lol: talk abut bias.
> 
> Barker be coming for that belt, first the Lions smash you crims in you're own backyard, then the Ashes is heading to a 5-0 whitewash and now Barker will beat you're boy Geale.
> 
> RIP Australian sport, god save your queen.


You really are caught up on this 'crims' thing :lol:

Your country sent us to a tropical island paradise as punishment and remained in dreary old England - enough said :-(

If you get your manners sorted out we'll let you come here for your once in a lifetime dream holiday. But you'll need to promise to go home again :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not one of you have predicted a Barker win :lol: talk abut bias.
> 
> Barker be coming for that belt, first the Lions smash you crims in you're own backyard, then the Ashes is heading to a 5-0 whitewash and now Barker will beat you're boy Geale.
> 
> RIP Australian sport, god save your queen.


Do we really need to split the vote on the outcome of a bout we are extremely confident our man will win?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Some guys even think that Barker hasnt a chance to outpoint Geale.:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Spider said:


> You really are caught up on this 'crims' thing :lol:
> 
> Your country sent us to a tropical island paradise as punishment and remained in dreary old England - enough said :-(
> 
> If you get your manners sorted out we'll let you come here for your once in a lifetime dream holiday. But you'll need to promise to go home again :yep


:lol:

Thats what listening to the Barmy army sing you're the convicts has done to me. Only people I hate more the.n Ozzies are zeeee Germans


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Berliner said:


> It is pretty strange how so many People on this Forum are sure that Golovkin-Geale will be made.


I find it far more strange that so many people think it won't happen.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not one of you have predicted a Barker win :lol: talk abut bias.


And what makes you think you're not biased? Anyone for that matter.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl
> 
> If you look at the prediction thread on the Brit Forum it's far more objective.


Sure it is. atsch



> Bless ya's I can't blame you for picking Geale after the rapid decline of Ozzie sports  DANIEL GEALE is the last hope for Australian sport :lol:


The Real Deal will knock your unwashed hack off the planet sunshine. :deal

Now run along cunt. :finger


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sox said:


> And what makes you think you're not biased? Anyone for that matter.


Even if I'm a huge fan of a fighter, I won't pick him based on that. I'm a realist  I'm not saying everyone in this thread is biased but the overall feel is that a bunch of Australians are all picking Geale to win pretty much via the exact same method. Go onto the world boxing forum and the British and you'll see much more varied predictions.

Anyway forget all that it should be a great fight between two contenders.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sox said:


> Sure it is. atsch
> 
> The Real Deal will knock your unwashed hack off the planet sunshine. :deal
> 
> Now run along cunt. :finger


:uwot

The death of Australian sport is imminent, what a lovely day it will be.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Even if I'm a huge fan of a fighter, I won't pick him based on that. I'm a realist  I'm not saying everyone in this thread is biased but the overall feel is that a bunch of Australians are all picking Geale to win pretty much via the exact same method. Go onto the world boxing forum and the British and you'll see much more varied predictions.


I think you'll find most people are very biased, about all subjects, it's just how us mere humans work.



> Anyway forget all that it should be a great fight between two contenders.


Absolutely. :cheers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :uwot
> 
> The death of Australian sport is imminent, what a lovely day it will be.


Balls.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Even if I'm a huge fan of a fighter, I won't pick him based on that. I'm a realist  I'm not saying everyone in this thread is biased but the overall feel is that a bunch of Australians are all picking Geale to win pretty much via the exact same method. Go onto the world boxing forum and the British and you'll see much more varied predictions.
> 
> Anyway forget all that it should be a great fight between two contenders.


I've confidently predicted fighters I totally dislike to win fights against certain opponents. It's a _judgement_ call. Not a _like_ call.

Only one of Geale OR Barker will win. I can't pick both, and in my opinion it will be Geale who will win.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Some guys even think that Barker hasnt a chance to outpoint Geale.:lol:


When it comes to the subject of boxing, you of all people, have little to no credibility or knowledge on the subject. One only has to look at this thread before concluding that you are an idiot who TRIES to troll:

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=476993&page=5



> *Yeah because you cant pull out of fight when you could have an unification fight*.
> We all know Geale ducked him. But it is funny how sensitive some guys here react. A World Champion letting his belt stripped because he dont wants to face his mandatory? Clearly a duck but like always there are many excuses.


According to Berliner, you can pull out of a signed contract because you got a better offer. That says it all about you so if I were you, I'd run along back to ESB where ignorance and lack of intelligence are an epidemic.

:hi:


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

It will be a close fight but I think Geale will win on points...........his win over Sturm in Germany proves he has the mettle to handle fighting away from home........and people still under estimate him greatly.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> When it comes to the subject of boxing, you of all people, have little to no credibility or knowledge on the subject. One only has to look at this thread before concluding that you are an idiot who TRIES to troll:
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=476993&page=5
> 
> ...


 To be fair to Berliner he doesn't understand how Aussie boxing works and how much fights with Mundine and even Danny Green are worth. It's probably difficult for foreign posters to understand how a fight with Mundine earned Geale 6x more than what Golovkin made fighting Macklin.

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/2013/golovkin-vs-macklin-early-results-nelson-wins/

Golovkin only made 350k against Macklin. Hell even Cameron made 25k more than Golovkin for a IBO Dannyweight bout.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/8576955/Shane-Cameron-takes-break-wants-title-shot


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> When it comes to the subject of boxing, you of all people, have little to no credibility or knowledge on the subject. One only has to look at this thread before concluding that you are an idiot who TRIES to troll:
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=476993&page=5
> 
> ...


You can. Ask HAye. Depends on the contract you noob.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Berliner said:


> You can. Ask HAye. Depends on the contract you noob.


No, fool. A contract can only become invalid under certain circumstances such as an injury/illness with certified documents or events that prevent you from reaching the fight with proof. You can't simply tear up a contract and sign another because you get a better offer. Do you realise how stupid you look right now?? It's quite clear you have never even seen a fight contract let alone organised one.

Noob? What are you, a 13 year old virgin who still plays game consoles? Go back to school and leave the boxing discussions to the adults, little boy.

Do yourself a favor and go back to ESB because you'll fit right back into the mould with the spastics who post there.

:hi:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> No, fool. A contract can only become invalid under certain circumstances such as an injury/illness with certified documents or events that prevent you from reaching the fight with proof. You can't simply tear up a contract and sign another because you get a better offer. Do you realise how stupid you look right now?? It's quite clear you have never even seen a fight contract let alone organised one.
> 
> Noob? What are you, a 13 year old virgin who still plays game consoles? Go back to school and leave the boxing discussions to the adults, little boy.
> 
> ...


No there are specific exceptions in a contract. Haye for example paid Charr Money so that he can fight Fury. See you dont know enough. YOu Sound so angry because I disagree with you. And because I called you "noob". Its pretty funny. I will never get People who get mad on a fucking Internet Forum.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Berliner said:


> No there are specific exceptions in a contract. Haye for example paid Charr Money so that he can fight Fury. See you dont know enough. YOu Sound so angry because I disagree with you. And because I called you "noob". Its pretty funny. I will never get People who get mad on a fucking Internet Forum.


He didn't do anything of the sort. The fight was called OFF, not postsponed, due to Haye injuring his left hand (which I said before is one of the few reasons can become invalid). He didn't pay Charr jack shit, so when you are done making it up as you go, kindly make your way back to ESB to link up with the other morons that DKSAB.

Not angry. I just have little patience for trolling idiots so naturally you would be on the radar. And I will never get trolls who make up lies on the internet just to get a reaction. You and 20a87 should be studied. Back to school, child.

:hi:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> He didn't do anything of the sort. The fight was called OFF, not postsponed, due to Haye injuring his left hand (which I said before is one of the few reasons can become invalid). He didn't pay Charr jack shit, so when you are done making it up as you go, kindly make your way back to ESB to link up with the other morons that DKSAB.
> 
> Not angry. I just have little patience for trolling idiots so naturally you would be on the radar. And I will never get trolls who make up lies on the internet just to get a reaction. You and 20a87 should be studied. Back to school, child.
> 
> :hi:


HAye payed Charr 100K You dont know shit. To say you cant get out of a contract is false. In EVERY contract there are specific exceptions. And no you Sound very angry.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Berliner said:


> HAye payed Charr 100K You dont know shit. To say you cant get out of a contract is false. In EVERY contract there are specific exceptions. And no you Sound very angry.


Really? Show me a source that confirms that because he was under no obligation to fight or pay Charr anything. I didn't say you couldn't get out of a contract, blind one. I said you can't pull out of a fight that has already been signed just because you get another offer. In the vast majority of contracts, there are exceptions for injury and personal events that will have negative effects on the individuals preparation, not because you get another offer, idiot. But you wouldn't know this, would you, little boy?

The irony of you saying someone else doesn't know shit is extraordinary. Either back up your bullshit or fuck off back to ESB, fool.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Really? Show me a source that confirms that because he was under no obligation to fight or pay Charr anything. I didn't say you couldn't get out of a contract, blind one. I said you can't pull out of a fight that has already been signed just because you get another offer. In the vast majority of contracts, there are exceptions for injury and personal events that will have negative effects on the individuals preparation, not because you get another offer, idiot. But you wouldn't know this, would you, little boy?
> 
> The irony of you saying someone else doesn't know shit is extraordinary. Either back up your bullshit or fuck off back to ESB, fool.


 Just Google it. Click on the first source. But maybe this is too hard for you: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-Haye-sends-fight-contract-to-Tyson-Fury.html First source. It is known that Haye payed Charr of. You can get out of every contract depedning of the contract. And you can pull of out of a fight it happend many times. Depeding on how big the compensation Claim is it is still a good deal if you have a much bigger fight. But I see you dont know enough. And no it isnt always just injury wich allows you to get out of a contract. And even if it is. You can still pull out. Then you have to pay a compensation Claim. Last post for me. Again you Sound very upset.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Just Google it. Click on the first source. But maybe this is too hard for you: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-Haye-sends-fight-contract-to-Tyson-Fury.html First source. It is known that Haye payed Charr of. You can get out of every contract depedning of the contract. And you can pull of out of a fight it happend many times. Depeding on how big the compensation Claim is it is still a good deal if you have a much bigger fight. But I see you dont know enough. And no it isnt always just injury wich allows you to get out of a contract. And even if it is. You can still pull out. Then you have to pay a compensation Claim. Last post for me. Again you Sound very upset.


atsch:rofl

So not only is your knowledge of the sport very poor, but so is your ability to write a simple sentence.

So once again you have owned yourself. You have have just proven me right again. Like I've said, you can't pull out of fight for simply getting another offer. Haye was INURED and the fight was called OFF, fool. And the stipulation in the contract would've been that in the event of either man pulling out DUE TO INJURY within a certain time frame, the other would be compensated, not so he could fight Fury, dipshit. A similar stipulation was drawn up in the Mayweather- DLH contract.

There is no stipulation in a contract that says "if you get another offer to fight another fighter, you can simply tear up this contract", idiot. And the fact that you can't see this is further evidence of your blatant stupidity.

I never said you couldn't get out of a fight contract, you brainless oaf. I said the in the event of a fighter getting injured or circumstances to impact negatively on your preparation, then they have valid reason to breach the contract.

Congratulations on embarrassing yourself on both ESB and CHB, stupid child. Run along.

:hi:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> atsch:rofl
> 
> So not only is your knowledge of the sport very poor, but so is your ability to write a simple sentence.
> 
> ...


I am very sorry that I made you so angry. How can an adult get so angry on a Internet forum is really embarrassing. I had a good laugh with you. It is funny how you get so upset.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I am very sorry that I made you so angry. How can an adult get so angry on a Internet forum is really embarrassing.


You've been owned yet again, little boy. I'll tell what's even more embarrassing: the fact that you have had over 1100 posts in less than a month. Do you have no life, stupid child?

PS You said you won't post here again. Don't break that promise on my account, troll.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I can only hope Arj Barker is a commentater.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I can only hope Arj Barker is a commentater.


The stand-up comedian? :huh


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes. It would certainly lighten the mood, not to mention making the usual mundane bullshit repeating of what just happened actually amusing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> You've been owned yet again, little boy. I'll tell what's even more embarrassing: the fact that you have had over 1100 posts in less than a month. Do you have no life, stupid child?


Listen: You really Sound upset and angry. How you can get like this on a fucking Internet Forum is embarrassing. And yes right now University is over for the next two months. So right now I have plenty of time to get Little men like you upset. Actually it is fun for me. I find it interesting to see how a serious adult can get all angry and upset on the Internet. Last post for me. I go to the gym. Please calm down. "You won and proved me wrong. I have no Problem at all to admit that." But you Sound so angry. Maybe you really should seek some help. The only one who sounds immature is you.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Listen: You really Sound upset and angry. How you can get like this on a fucking Internet Forum is embarrassing. And yes right now University is over for the next two months. So right now I have plenty of time to get Little men like you upset. Actually it is fun for me. I find it interesting to see how a serious adult can get all angry and upset on the Internet. Last post for me. I go to the gym. Please calm down. "You won and proved me wrong. I have no Problem at all to admit that." But you Sound so angry. Maybe you really should seek some help. The only one who sounds immature is you.


Yes' I'm the immature and angry one yet you spend your spare time trolling a boxing forum rather than spending SOME time outside and despite your promise to not post in this thread, you seem awfully content to keep getting embarrassed by yours truly. Strange. Very strange indeed. But I guess not everyone can be born with a full basket....

Bye, troll.

:hi:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Geale out to impress in the U.S.

http://news.theage.com.au/breaking-...eale-out-to-impress-in-us-20130729-2qtb8.html

Say's he's stronger and punching harder than before. Hope so he's got the skills if his punches have more pop in them he will be a much more dangerous fighter. Not long to go now.:bbb


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

He couldn't KO Mundine which is a worry. He'll just need to rely on his volume punching and not worry about the big KO


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> He couldn't KO Mundine which is a worry. He'll just need to rely on his volume punching and not worry about the big KO


Mundine has only been stopped once in the past 12 years.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Mundine has only been stopped once in the past 12 years.


Not only that, Mandy was in survival mode for much of the fight, in other words, hard to catch clean.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Mundine has only been stopped once in the past 12 years.


That stat is misleading............. since the Woods fight his chin has deteriorated. He really hasn't faced anyone decent except Geale who is featherfisted


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> That stat is misleading............. since the Woods fight his chin has deteriorated. He really hasn't faced anyone decent except Geale who is featherfisted


By what measure are you gaging that "since the Woods fight Mundine's chin has deteriorated"?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I'd like to know how Geale is featherfisted too.

You're starting to sound like TC, KKKel...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel is stepping up to become the CHB Aussie forum villain, shit job but someone has to do it.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

I kinda agree with Kel.....I wouldnt say Geale is a huge puncher....and I think he does rely on his volume and accuracy. Just my opinion.

Lick my balls @DBerry


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> I kinda agree with Kel.....I wouldnt say Geale is a huge puncher....and I think he does rely on his volume and accuracy. Just my opinion.
> 
> Lick my balls @*DBerry*


:blurp


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :blurp


You need a bigger tongue....they are massive nuts at the moment....6 weeks in Isa all by myself!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> I kinda agree with Kel.....I wouldnt say Geale is a huge puncher....and I think he does rely on his volume and accuracy. Just my opinion.
> 
> Lick my balls @DBerry


Daniel Geale isn't a huge puncher we all know that. But to suggest he is featherfisted because 'he couldn't even knock out Mundine" is stretching it. Mundine has only been KOed once in 12 years and that was the result of leaving himself wide open and getting clobbered directly on the off button by a rampaging Garth Wood.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Daniel Geale isn't a huge puncher we all know that. But to suggest he is featherfisted because 'he couldn't even knock out Mundine" is stretching it. Mundine has only been KOed once in 12 years and that was the result of leaving himself wide open and getting hit right on the off button by a rampaging Garth Wood.


Yeah true...def isnt feather fisted at all.......just not a power puncher....same as Sammy.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Yeah true...def isnt feather fisted at all.......just not a power puncher....same as Sammy.


If Geale was featherfisted he wouldn't be rated in the top couple in the world in the middleweight ranks, and good fighters would be walking straight through him and unloading on him.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Oska said:


> Yeah true...def isnt feather fisted at all.......just not a power puncher....same as Sammy.


Spot on.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Maybe KKKel should ask Karmazin if Gealy's featherfisted?


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

I dont think Geale is a big puncher by any means, but definitely with his high workrate & accumulation of punches, as well as his decent defensive skills, Geale has solid power to keep the majority of Middleweights at bay. When he faces elite top 5 Middleweights (GGG, Martinez, Chavez Jr. Quillin etc.), we will then see how his power stands up.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> That stat is misleading............. since the Woods fight his chin has deteriorated. He really hasn't faced anyone decent except Geale who is featherfisted


 Geale isn't a powerpuncher and is regarded as more of a technician than a KO specialist but feather fisted is a bit harsh. Rigoberto Alvarez had 20 KO's from his 27 wins when Mundine fought him though Im not sure what level fighter those were.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

There's nothing to suggest Mundine's punch resistance deteriorated between being KOed by another reputedly featherfisted boxer, Sven Ottke, in 2001, and the Garth Wood KO ten years later. Nor is there anything to suggest Mundine's punch resistance further deteriorated after the Wood loss because he went 10 rounds and beat Wood in his very next fight.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The Spider said:


> If Geale was featherfisted he wouldn't be rated in the top couple in the world in the middleweight ranks, and good fighters would be walking straight through him and unloading on him.


Sven Ottke was featherfisted and was top 2 SMW for 10yrs..... what's your point?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Maybe KKKel should ask Karmazin if Gealy's featherfisted?


Accumulation of punches and Karmazin being completely shot had something to do with that stoppage..... Hey I like Geale don't get me wrong, but him talking up his power is just that, talk! He is in his 30's and will not be any stronger in punching power than he has shown last 10 years...FACT


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Accumulation of punches and Karmazin being completely shot had something to do with that stoppage.....


No one said otherwise, though Karmazin couldn't have been too shot, considering he drew with SS only 4 months earlier.

In any case, a featherfisted fighter still won't put an even past it decent fighter in hospital for 3 days.


> Hey I like Geale don't get me wrong, but him talking up his power is just that, talk!


How do you know that? 
They're working on strength with a strength conditioning trainer. It stands to reason his power will be improved.


> He is in his 30's and will not be any stronger in punching power than he has shown last 10 years...FACT


Fact? That's a big call.
Where's your proof of this fact?

I'm guessing it's just your opinion KKKel, and that's CCCool of course.

You're sounding more and more like TC with every post M8. :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Sven Ottke was featherfisted and was top 2 SMW for 10yrs..... what's your point?


My point is you claim "Mundine's punch resistance has deteriorated since the Garth Wood fight."

But plainly if Sven Ottke - whom you claim "was featherfisted" - could KO Mundine over 10 years ago his punch resistance is far more likely to be the same as it has ever been.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...tScienceNews+(Sweet+Science+Boxing+Headlines)

Geale psyched for U.S debut. Hope we get the Cleverly fight on Main Event here. Probably won't though.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

geale isn't the only one phsyced for this fight!!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://thecruelestsport.com/2013/07...l-not-a-bad-title-for-a-press-release-really/



> -
> Daniel Geale: Thrilled to be Fighting on U.S. Soil (Not a Bad Title For A Press Release, Really)
> Jul 31st, 2013 at 4:10 pm by pressreleaseBoxing
> « Previous
> ...


 15 days to go. Im excited.:happy


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

British journos are as bad as ours when it comes to boxing. Geale has never fought of Australia.atsch

http://ringnews24.com/index.php/pre...arker-heads-to-the-states-to-land-world-title

10 days to go.:happy


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> 15 days to go. Im excited.:happy


Ken oath, this will be a ripper.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> British journos are as bad as ours when it comes to boxing. Geale has never fought of Australia.atsch
> 
> http://ringnews24.com/index.php/pre...arker-heads-to-the-states-to-land-world-title
> 
> 10 days to go.:happy


"For Geale, it's the first time he's boxed outside his Australia homeland and Barker believes that could be a crucial factor in the clash".

Beautifully researched article by Matchroom Sport, and if you believe them, Barker hasn't done his homework either.

Perhaps Germany is in northern Australia somewhere :huh


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Perhaps Germany is in northern Australia somewhere :huh


 :lol: Same geography teacher as Nard.:yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: Same geography teacher as Nard.:yep


Not sure who Nard is?

But I did see the article you highlighted at ESB a few days back where the ESB writer incorrectly claimed one of our Aussie fighters was a Pom. ESB didn't waste any time removing your thread either.

Funny, you'd think the last thing they'd do is remove a thread in a forum where yesterday they didn't get a single post for 24 hours :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Not sure who Nard is?
> 
> But I did see the article you highlighted at ESB a few days back where the ESB writer incorrectly claimed one of our Aussie fighters was a Pom. ESB didn't waste any time removing your thread either.
> 
> Funny, you'd think the last thing they'd do is remove a thread in a forum where yesterday they didn't get a single post for 24 hours :lol:


 Bernard Hopkins said he wouldn't fight in Europe when Green challenged him to a fight in Australia. Funny how that thread got deleted.:hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: Same geography teacher as Nard.:yep


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Austria :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

the Midget has dissapeared from there as well, has he finally necked himself


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> the Midget has dissapeared from there as well, has he finally necked himself


We'll keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Can see this being a close fight. Think Barker will start off getting the better of Geale but Geale will come on strong in the second half. Think it will definitely go the distance and am slightly siding with Geale by close decision. 

Smart money is a sneaky bet on the draw imo.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=515427425189561


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I think gealey has to use a lot of lateral movement and dart in and out for measured flurries against the sometimes straight and immobile barker, barker will look to use his great straight punches and high guard to keep geale at bay. Great clash of 2 excellent middleweights and i see a geale ud winning it in the championship rounds. Go Gealey you lord.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

http://www.examiner.com.au/story/1693942/tough-fight-awaits-geale/?cs=94

Tough fight awaits Geale
By By ROB SHAW
Aug. 8, 2013, 11:17 p.m.

IBF world championship contenders Darren Barker and Launceston's Daniel Geale have declared a mutual respect ahead of their US showdown next week - but both also expect to win.

The middleweights are due to lock horns in Atlantic City, New Jersey, on Sunday week in what looks a very even contest.

Despite hailing from opposite sides of the globe, the fighters have much in common.

Both introduced to the sport by their fathers, they are separated by just a year and six centimetres, with 184cm, 31-year-old Londoner Barker the slightly taller and younger.

The tough-talking escalated as they prepared to head to the US this week with Barker confident of claiming the Tasmanian's belt.

``I hand-on-heart truly believe I'm better than Daniel Geale in every department,'' Barker told Main Event.

``I'm quicker than him, I think I punch harder than him, everything.

``They don't hand out world titles for nothing and he's earned his right to be champion, but I think it's more that my strengths are better than his.

``I strongly favour myself against Geale, it's my time.''

Despite acknowledging the Brit's strengths, Geale didn't exactly see the outcome going the same way.

He said a tight 2011 loss in Atlantic City to Argentinian southpaw Sergio Martinez - the only blemish on Barker's 26 pro-fight career - showed how dangerous he could be.

``He moves well, he boxes well and he thinks throughout a fight,'' said the former Brooks High student.

``He put up a great performance against Martinez.

``I think that fight has definitely given him confidence and he knows what he needs to do, but at this stage I think he's underestimating me.

``They're looking at me as if I'm one of the weaker middleweight champions and I'm happy with that. They can believe that as much as they want.

``I'm going to beat Barker like I've beaten a lot of my other opponents. Physically, with my strength, skills, speed, but also with my mental strength.

``Over the years I've developed strength mentally that a lot of the other guys find it hard to stay with me. I'm not giving my belt up for anything.''


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Daniel Geale arrives in New York.

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/2013/...=Feed:+eastsideboxing/egEo+(East+Side+Boxing)



> Photo: Daniel Geale Arrives In New York City
> By Gary Shaw Productions | Published August 10, 2013 | 1 Comment
> 
> 0 2 0
> ...


 ONLY 1 WEEK TO GO. FIRE UP BOYS.:fire


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Daniel Geale arrives in New York.
> 
> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/2013/...=Feed:+eastsideboxing/egEo+(East+Side+Boxing)
> 
> ONLY 1 WEEK TO GO. FIRE UP BOYS.:fire


I'm on fire I'm on fire!!!!

I can't wait, look at the mountain of molten lust!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'm on fire I'm on fire!!!!
> 
> I can't wait, look at the mountain of molten lust!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'm on fire I'm on fire!!!!
> 
> I can't wait, look at the mountain of molten lust!












Geale looks a bit more relaxed than you :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Geale looks a bit more relaxed than you :lol:


Nah I'm cool at the moment...

However, come fight day and I'll turn into a screaming 12yo girl! :happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Geale does seem confident and relaxed..... I hope not too much


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Geale does seem confident and relaxed..... I hope not too much


He's always like that, I can't recall seeing him any different.

The man does his thing in the ring.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> He's always like that, I can't recall seeing him any different.
> 
> The man does his thing in the ring.


:yikes


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I knew someone would pick up on it. :lol:


At least he avoids getting bashed around the ring. :yep


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FirstI thought that Barker would win... but now I have to go with Geale. Geale is faster than Barker and has a higher workrate. And Barker isnt the smart fighter People think he is. Yeah he was good (in some rounds) against Martinez but Martinez also clearly showed that he is a Level above Barker. So now i say UD Geale or late stoppage for Geale, :ibutt


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I don't like Barkers accent.... Geale to win :smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

*Daniel Geale ready to silence critics in the ring in IBF world middleweight title defence*
Dave Lewis

There's a familiar soundtrack ringing in the ears of Daniel Geale as prepares for the fifth defence of his IBF world middleweight crown against English challenger Darren Barker in Atlantic City on Sunday morning.

It's the same tune, different singer - and it's not a love ballad he's hearing. On this occasion it's Barker belting out the lyrics: Geale can't punch, has no killer instinct and is ripe for the plucking.

The Tasmanian happily absorbs derision and jive talk from rivals - and then counters where it counts. In the ring.

The under-stated and under-rated Geale, 31, is viewed by Londoner Barker as a stepping stone to greater things in middleweight division brimming with fighters of pedigree and menace.

"I think I'm better than Daniel Geale in every department," said Barker, who is readying himself for a second title shot following his dogged 11-round loss to peerless Argentine Sergio Martinez nearly two years ago.

"I'm quicker than him, I think I hit harder than him and I'm stronger than him. I look forward to proving it."

Geale, who won his title against the hard way in Germany against Sebastian Sylvester and went back there to defend it against Felix Sturm, welcomes the rhetoric ahead of the bout at the Revel Casino Hotel.

"I actually expected more from him in terms of talking me down and I am sure it will come in the days ahead," said Geale from his New York base after a day out sightseeing and posing for happy snaps with smiling members of Big Apple constabulary.

"Just about everybody I have fought doesn't believe I am as good as my record (29-1, 15 KOs) shows. They think I can't punch, and in their eyes I am just not that good.

"Even after being a champion for a little while now, everybody I fight see themselves as the favourites.

"I love it because more often than not I shock them when we get in the ring. When I hit them they go into survival mode and don't want to engage with me, and that makes it harder to get those knockouts."

Rated by boxing bible The Ring magazine as the ninth-ranked middleweight in the world to Geale's third, Barker (25-1, 16 KOs) has overcome enduring hip problems which put him out for 14 months after his loss to Martinez and at 31 sees Geale as his ticket to the top.

"He is cocky and confident and put on good performance against Sergio Martinez," Geale said.

"Now he's getting a second shot, which some fighters don't."

Geale's debut on American soil will be screened by the mainstream HBO network and he is aware of the expectation of gore-fed US fight fans for blood, thunder and bluster. And that's before the fighters even step into the ring.

But he is not buying into it.

"In America they like bigger and better but I'll do it my way, as I have done my whole career," he said.

"Hopefully they will take to me. I am not going there to try and make a noise with the things I say. I aim to do my job in the ring."

Beyond Barker, Geale is eyeing a unification duel with WBC champion Martinez who will return from injury next year and is also willing to subject himself to the bombs of Gennady Golovkin, the Russian knock-out machine rated second by The Ring.

"I have learned a lot since we last fought. He has everybody petrified but I will be happy to fight him. I know some things about him others don't and he hasn't been tested fully yet," said Geale, to whom he lost on points in his amateur days in 2001.

"Martinez is a different type of fighter. He has speed, power and is very tricky. But he's recognised as the best and I want to fight the best."

All of which means a trilogy against Anthony Mundine, whom he outpointed in January after a controversial defeat in 2009, is unlikely.

"Mundine is in my past now," he said.

"He needs to fight somebody credible to have another shot. If he does that then possibly I would think of it as pay-day."

With his intention to retire in three years or under, the father of three who calls Western Sydney home, makes no grandiose gestures on leaving a legacy to rival greats Lionel Rose, Johnny Famechon, Jeff Fenech and Kostya Tszyu.

"I don't want to compare myself to anybody," he added.

"After I finish I will think about how it all went down, and look back at what I've achieved. But for now, I just want to get bet better with each fight and I believe I am doing that."

No Daniel, you can't retire so soon!!!!! :ibutt


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

He said 3yrs or under.... Given he is 31yrs that's pretty smart thinking. He can achieve a helluva lot next 2-3yrs


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> He said 3yrs or under.... Given he is 31yrs that's pretty smart thinking. He can achieve a helluva lot next 2-3yrs


I know, but I'm thinking with my heart mate.

It seems like he's come so quick and now that he's loosely mentioned a time for retirement, it seems he'll vanish just as quick.

Oz boxing needs blokes like Daniel.

Why he can't he fight as long as 'Nard. :yep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I know, but I'm thinking with my heart mate.
> 
> It seems like he's come so quick and now that he's loosely mentioned a time for retirement, it seems he'll vanish just as quick.
> 
> ...


 Some people live for the challenge, fighting even though they no longer need to financially like Nard. The way he was yelling at King when he beat Cloud I think the guy thrives on defying the odds and is an angry man. His past may have something to do with this. Daniel may not be like that boxing might not be his life and he trains kids and is a laid back dude. I would like him to go on for longer but it's his life.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Gary Shaw discussing Geale-Barker and undercard.

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-gary-shaw-discusses-geale-vs-barker-card--68577


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Time to drag out the old Gealezilla avatar... :happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Time to drag out the old Gealezilla avatar... :happy


Only about 5 sleeps to go Sox.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BTW: Even german TV Shows the Geale-Barker fight.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Darren Barker '' I will beat Daniel Geale and then get the drinks in''

http://www.hattonboxing.com/tv/news...-i-will-beat-geale-and-then-get-the-drinks-in

BOOOOOOO
4 DAYS TO GO


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Darren Barker '' I will beat Daniel Geale and then get the drinks in''
> 
> http://www.hattonboxing.com/tv/news...-i-will-beat-geale-and-then-get-the-drinks-in
> 
> ...


"I look forward to seeing you all and I'll buy everyone a drink when I get back. It's going to be great to show you guys my new belt.

>>> Don't get ahead of yourself Darren Barker. Win the fight first and then worry about the celebrations.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pictures of Daniel Geale and Darren Barker at their final press conference >>>

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...e-v-darren-barker-final-press-conference.html


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Geale's gonna knock this cunt into next century!!!!!!!

War GEALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Gee I wish Geale could've comb his hair for the occasion


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Gee I wish Geale could've comb his hair for the occasion


Is his shirt tucked in?

Daniel unkempt Geale... :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

The Spider said:


> "I look forward to seeing you all and I'll buy everyone a drink when I get back. It's going to be great to show you guys my new belt.
> 
> >>> Don't get ahead of yourself Darren Barker. Win the fight first and then worry about the celebrations.


Exactly - cockiness has a way of bringing people undone :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Pictures of Daniel Geale and Darren Barker at their final press conference >>>
> 
> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...e-v-darren-barker-final-press-conference.html


Despite the flash KD's against Mundine (which were more from being off-balance than them being powerful shots IMO), I think Geale has a very solid chin - look how thick his neck is - that's built for absorbing blows :yep


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The other bloke looks to have a bit of height over Geale


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> The other bloke looks to have a bit of height over Geale


According to your partner in crime, Geale is only 5'8".


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, the boys from the gym and I will be at The Barkly in St. Kilda watching this if anyone wants to come down and have an ale with us. @Oska will you be in town mate?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, the boys from the gym and I will be at The Barkly in St. Kilda watching this if anyone wants to come down and have an ale with us. @Oska will you be in town mate?


I've got a venue sorted up here to, should be a great day for OZ boxing once again, Daniel will do us proud.

Hope you have a good time there Dale, pity the big meet in Albury didn't end up going ahead. Franky will be most upset. :lol:

Go the REAL MUTHA FUCKIN DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Im a Brit! Good luck to both lads,looking forward to what should be a good fight. I love Aussies,my dad is mates with loads through the rugby and has always been made to feel proper welcome over there on visits. Really nice people special thanks to Greg Austin/Dean Hanger families for looking out for my old man while he was out there.

Think it will be an Aussie win in this one myself,Barker is a very good fighter but for me he will like another one of our lads Matt Macklin fall just short at the top level. Both Macklin and Barker are cracking fighters and world class without any doubt,should be a good fight in the early hours. What time will it go in Aus?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

p.townend said:


> Im a Brit! Good luck to both lads,looking forward to what should be a good fight. I love Aussies,my dad is mates with loads through the rugby and has always been made to feel proper welcome over there on visits. Really nice people special thanks to Greg Austin/Dean Hanger families for looking out for my old man while he was out there.
> 
> Think it will be an Aussie win in this one myself,Barker is a very good fighter but for me he will like another one of our lads Matt Macklin fall just short at the top level. Both Macklin and Barker are cracking fighters and world class without any doubt,should be a good fight in the early hours. What time will it go in Aus?


About 11.30am Sunday morning.


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

And the new!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

hamas said:


> And the new!


:bart


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Geale is 5ft 10.

Barker is 6ft and one half inch.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Official weigh-in results >>>

Daniel Geale 159½ pounds.

Darren Barker 159½ pounds.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Geale is 5ft 10.
> 
> Barker is 6ft and one half inch.


Shhhh, don't tell Franky.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, the boys from the gym and I will be at The Barkly in St. Kilda watching this if anyone wants to come down and have an ale with us. @Oska will you be in town mate?


Nah I wont be mate....Im still stuck in the Isa....will be home on the 7th for 5 days then back up here.....will be watching it at one of the pubs up here though!!!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Nah I wont be mate....Im still stuck in the Isa....will be home on the 7th for 5 days then back up here.....will be watching it at one of the pubs up here though!!!


Too bad mate, Sammy and the boys are gonna be at The Barkly, I'll have a pint for ya.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

weigh in


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Can't find anywhere in Mt Isa that are showing it...they are showing UFC instead...damn!!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Can't find anywhere in Mt Isa that are showing it...they are showing UFC instead...damn!!


That's shit, some one will know of a stream, mate.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> That's shit, some one will know of a stream, mate.


Just found a place...The Irish Club....starts at 11am apparently!! Thank F for that!!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

You could have just rocked around to Collin Wilson's place, he'd be watching it, for sure.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Darren to Dazzle

Let's be 'avin ya.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

What a fucking cracking fight, Barker deserved a hard fought win but Geale didn't shame himself.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Yeah not a bad fight...credit to Barker for coming back after the knockdown!

Chances of Barker fighting Sammy?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Yeah not a bad fight...credit to Barker for coming back after the knockdown!
> 
> Chances of Barker fighting Sammy?


Couldn't text you back today mate, in the middle of changing carriers and porting my number over. I think Barker is actually a better option for Sammy than Geale, he said so as well today. His management is in negotiations with GGG at the moment though, so we'll see.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Great fight. No shame in losing your title if you give it absolutely everything you've got like Daniel Geale did.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Great fight. No shame in losing your title if you give it absolutely everything you've got like Daniel Geale did.


You should have come to the Barkly mate, watched the UFC before watching the Geale fight, plenty of poms there as well, made for a good atmosphere.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Two of the three judges somehow gave Barker the last round. Pretty sure just about everyone who saw the fight thinks Geale won the last round.

If they got the last round right, Geale would still be champ.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

zelky said:


> Two of the three judges somehow gave Barker the last round. Pretty sure just about everyone who saw the fight thinks Geale won the last round.
> 
> If they got the last round right, Geale would still be champ.


Btw how did they score the first 2rds? Because if anyone of the 2 judges for Barker in the 12th but had Geale winning either of those 2 we have a real problem


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

That's all I've heard so far. Hopefully Fightnews puts up the full scorecard.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Confirmed now - http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/gea...-blind-eye-to-geales-big-twelfth-round-219665


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

zelky said:


> Confirmed now - http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/gea...-blind-eye-to-geales-big-twelfth-round-219665


How the hell did they have Barker winning that last round?!?!? Pretty serious considering it decided the fight.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

How the hell did one judge have Barker winning 9 fucken rounds? I was screaming at the screen when the fight ended.

Geale got ripped today. He was man enough to not say it and move on...but he got fucken ripped.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Geale won the final round but Barker deserved the win, don't try and deny that. I scored it 115-112 to Darren, Geale needed to up the pace earlier than he did. I think his corner gave him the wrong advice telling him that Barker was fading when he clearly wasn't, allowed the rounds to slip away.

Rematch would be fantastic.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

zelky said:


> How the hell did one judge have Barker winning 9 fucken rounds? I was screaming at the screen when the fight ended.
> 
> Geale got ripped today. He was man enough to not say it and move on...but he got fucken ripped.


Well I had Barker winning 8rds so that doesn't seem to far fetched in my book


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

zelky said:


> How the hell did one judge have Barker winning 9 fucken rounds? I was screaming at the screen when the fight ended.
> 
> Geale got ripped today. He was man enough to not say it and move on...but he got fucken ripped.


 I don't think he was robbed it was a close fight. Don't know how anybody could score the 12th for Barker though. But it's done and dusted now Geale will be back.:deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Well I had Barker winning 8rds so that doesn't seem to far fetched in my book


 I had him winning 7 myself. You always get 1 judge who scores the fight way differently though like the judge who scored Hopkins-Dawson a draw when Hopkins only won 3 maybe 4 rounds. Geale should fire in a protest.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Compubox seems to favour Barker

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/view.php?pg=geale-barker-compubox


----------



## CFC-NORTH-STAND (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not one of you have predicted a Barker win :lol: talk abut bias.
> 
> Barker be coming for that belt, first the Lions smash you crims in you're own backyard, then the Ashes is heading to a 5-0 whitewash and now Barker will beat you're boy Geale.
> 
> RIP Australian sport, god save your queen.


Game, set, match. Rule Britannia :happy:deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

CFC-NORTH-STAND said:


> Game, set, match. Rule Britannia :happy:deal


:lol:

Love sticking it to the Ozzies, but it's a shame a good guy like Geale lost his title, very close fight.

Had it 115-113 Barker.


----------



## CFC-NORTH-STAND (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol:
> 
> Love sticking it to the Ozzies, but it's a shame a good guy like Geale lost his title, very close fight.
> 
> Had it 115-113 Barker.


Yeah, credit to Geale, comes across as a nice fella. Was an all out war,thought Barker had gone when he was down but the bloke has the heart of a lion. Nothing was stopping him from taking that belt home.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

CFC-NORTH-STAND said:


> Yeah, credit to Geale, comes across as a nice fella. Was an all out war,thought Barker had gone when he was down but the bloke has the heart of a lion. Nothing was stopping him from taking that belt home.


It was a war and full credit to both.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm sure HBO would be only too glad to get Geale back on. All is not lost for him. Macklin v Rosado winner would be a fantastic fight next year. Pirog will be back on the scene next year and Chavez Jr will probably be interested in him if he sticks around at 160. It's a good division to be a contender.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

CFC-NORTH-STAND said:


> Game, set, match. Rule Britannia :happy:deal


..fuck I hate losin' to the Pom's.. can cop a touch up from the kiwis on the chin but not getting done by a fuckin pom..
..I'm with Zelky..we wuz robbed!!!


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


What happened to that 7 years of my life. Sure doesn't seem that long ago.


----------

